# poudriere bulk not rebuilding devel/apr1 following DEFAULT_VERSIONS change



## kjpetrie (Jun 3, 2022)

The move for devel/apr1 from depending on databases/db5 to databases/db18 seems to be taking some time, so I decided to follow the second route suggested at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/daily-security-run-lists-db5-as-vulnerable.84343/post-559375 to speed things up. I added a file at /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf containing 
	
	



```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= dbd=18
```
, updated poudriere's ports tree and ran `poudriere bulk ....`. Several python and a couple of perl packages were rebuilt, but not devel/apr1.

I have set

```
CHECK_CHANGED_OPTIONS=yes
CHECK_CHANGED_DEPS=yes
```
in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf but this evidently isn't enough to cause ports-mgmt/poudriere to pick up the change.

How can I persuade ports-mgmt/poudriere to see the change and rebuild the affected packages?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 4, 2022)

Try poudriere-bulk(8) options `-Ct`

<https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/poudriere-bulk.8>

*Postscript*: first, see below re: _dbd_, _db_


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 4, 2022)

There is no possibility to set default version for `dbd` per bsd.default-versions.mk

Maybe this is BDB?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 4, 2022)

rigoletto@ said:


> Maybe this is BDB?



+1 

… _db_ 









						freebsd-ports/Makefile at main · freebsd/freebsd-ports
					

FreeBSD ports tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-ports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## kjpetrie (Jun 5, 2022)

I wouldn't know. I just copied and pasted what SirDice wrote, but looking at that file, what you write looks likely. Still didn't result in any building when I tried it.



grahamperrin said:


> Try poudriere-bulk(8) options `-Ct`
> 
> <https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/poudriere-bulk.8>


This resulted in several packages being rebuilt, but nothing that made any difference to devel/apr1.

I have repeated with dbd, bdb and db but all give the same result.


```
]$ grep -i db /usr/local/poudriere/ports/local/devel/apr1/Makefile
OPTIONS_GROUP_APU=      BDB GDBM LDAP MYSQL NDBM ODBC PGSQL SQLITE
OPTIONS_DEFAULT=        BDB GDBM SSL
NDBM_DESC=              NDBM support
BDB_USES=               bdb:5+
GDBM_LIB_DEPENDS=       libgdbm.so:databases/gdbm
ODBC_LIB_DEPENDS=       libodbc.so:databases/unixODBC
BDB_VARS=       APU_CONF_ARGS+=--with-berkeley-db=${BDB_INCLUDE_DIR}:${BDB_LIB_DIR}
BDB_VARS_OFF=   APU_CONF_ARGS+=--without-berkeley-db
GDBM_VARS=      APU_CONF_ARGS+=--with-gdbm=${LOCALBASE}
NDBM_VARS=      APU_CONF_ARGS+=--with-ndbm=/usr
ODBC_VARS=      APU_CONF_ARGS+=--with-odbc=${LOCALBASE}
.for db in GDBM NDBM LDAP ODBC MYSQL NSS PGSQL
${db}_VARS_OFF= APU_CONF_ARGS+=--without-${db:tl}
]$ grep -i db /usr/local/poudriere/ports/local/www/apache24/Makefile
AUTHN_DBD_IMPLIES=              DBD
DEBUG_FLAGS?=   -O0 -g -ggdb3
```

So, maybe that line setting "bdb:5+" means no adjustment is needed and when databases/db5 ceases to be available ports-mgmt/poudriere will just substitute the next higher available version at the next devel/apr1 upgrade. I can but hope.


----------

